# Lookalike max bill



## Cwrw (May 12, 2018)

Anyone out there seen a good chinese Max Bill lookalike with preferably a 9015 myiota movement? I've seen a gimto chronograph (quartz) but would like to consider other options.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Cwrw said:


> Anyone out there seen a good chinese Max Bill lookalike with preferably a 9015 myiota movement? I've seen a gimto chronograph (quartz) but would like to consider other options.


 Here's something to look at.

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/104127-sea-gull-in-a-squall-rodina-bauhaus-watch/&do=embed


----------



## Cwrw (May 12, 2018)

Thanks for that Wrench, very informative and an useful further insight into the growing world of chinese horology. I've just begun a negotiation with a mass producer for a "sample" of a max bill chonoscope anthracite and I am trying to find out if I can have my watch made to my specific requirements - nothing to lose exept for the wobble in my knees when the price is known, but I thought I would test the water!


----------

